# Inconsistent sheen



## Bryan n Deb (Jan 7, 2018)

Or should I say flatness. We have a wall that was a semigloss dark Maroon color. The plaster job was terrible under it so I fixed the wall and we painted it the same color but used a flat latex. The sheen (or flatness) is very inconsistent. Thinking it was not covered well I put several coats on in some areas and it dries inconsistent in all areas not just the repaired areas. We have tried several different rollers. 
Is it the paint? Its Dutch Boy dura-clean the Menards expert recommended it. It seems very thin and runny. Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's probably been decades since I've used any DutchBoy paint. Uneven sheen is always caused by one of two reasons; uneven application or improperly sealed substrate that allows it to suck up more coating in spots.

What type of primer did you use? Is there any texture on the wall?


----------



## Bryan n Deb (Jan 7, 2018)

There was a semi gloss under this that was even. I cant believe that this would soak into that at all. I paint cars so I know about even coverage and keeping a wet edge. I have tried several different rollers and methods. I am wondering If this is just crappy paint.:vs_mad:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you saying the semi-gloss was applied after the repairs were made?

Usually most of the coatings sold at a big box paint dept are stocked more for low price than quality. You'll almost always get better paint at any local paint store .... providing you stay away from their bargain basement junk.


----------



## Bryan n Deb (Jan 7, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Are you saying the semi-gloss was applied after the repairs were made?
> 
> Usually most of the coatings sold at a big box paint dept are stocked more for low price than quality. You'll almost always get better paint at any local paint store .... providing you stay away from their bargain basement junk.


No, the repairs were done after the semigloss but I am having issues all over not just where the repairs were. I will try to post pictures but hard to photograph.These areas were very even. I can see other areas where there was repairs or trim work done but these are like one full roller wide.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

> *Menards expert* recommended it


lol... you should shop at a real paint store next time. BM, SW, PPG...

dutchboy used to be a good brand, then SW bought them... what you bought is indeed a low end paint.

looks like flashing/roller marks. It is fairly common to see this with dark colors and higher sheen (almost never recommend semigloss for walls for various reasons) and most likely due to application error though. Low quality roller, pressing roller to hard, back rolling a fast dry paint, not keeping roller loaded etc... could also just be because **** paint. hard to say exact cause without seeing your application. In any case semi-gloss paints, especially low end ones, tend to not touch up well. Just a property of higher gloss.

At this point to fix it I would use a high solids primer like BM 046. Re-Roll with a quality matte/eggshell paint (ben or regal for example) and a quality applicator like wooster prodooz/superfab. Make sure you stir your paint as you use it. Let your cut ins fully dry then fill in. Work quickly with just enough pressure to keep the roller on the wall.


----------



## Bryan n Deb (Jan 7, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> It is fairly common to see this with dark colors and higher sheen (almost never recommend semigloss for walls for various reasons) and most likely due to application error though.


This is supposed to be FLAT


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan n Deb said:


> This is supposed to be FLAT


I know it was worded funny but my reply was meant to be scrupulous. Facts are that now you have what appears to be flashing/roller marks. Whether its from the previous semigloss coat or application errors from the subsequent coat or from using a poor quality paint... At the end of the day it doesn't really matter. What does matter is how to fix it.

Use a *good* quality primer and a good quality top coat being mindful of proper application. If you are unsure stop into whatever real paint store is in your area (NOT a hardware store) an ask them to teach you basic rolling technique for their paint. Good quality paints range anywhere roughly $35-70 Anything you find off the shelf under $30 is garbage IMO.

edit: One more concern I have is that you used a poor quality FLAT paint over a semi-gloss. Flat paints have very little resin and are mostly pigment/filler. What this means is that flat paints in general have poor adhesion. Before you do any other painting go do a finger nail test in various spots and test the bonding of the flat paint to the semi-gloss under neath. Hopefully you do not also have a major issue to fix there....


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like lots of high and low spots. It's hard to get paint into those low spots unless you turn your roller sideways. Hopefully you applied two coats to every square foot. With Dutch Boy (very low quality) it may take 3 or even 4 coats to get it to cover like you want. Also, be sure you are using a high quality 1/2 inch roller sleeve and a good roller frame. A cheap sleeve and a cheap roller frame are flimsy enough to leave marks like that.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

There's a reason people in the paint industry call it crutchboy. And you bought it Menard's. Not a pantheon of high quality to be honest with you.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Additionally, reds, especially dark ones, can be the toughest colors to apply; often needing many more coats that intuited.


----------



## Tom_C (Jul 27, 2021)

I am having similar issue - new drywall with inconsistent paint sheen. Contrary to the previous post, I sealed/primed the new wall prior to two applications of "one-coat" Behr's paint. I have now applied two more coats of sealer/primer and I can the problem continues. Suggestions?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Same answers apply. Behr is just ok. It will take at least 2 coats and maybe 3 for complete coverage.


----------

